

Google Sync vs. Firefox Sync - optimusclimb

Eagerly installed Firefox 4 and started playing with it. Was immediately disappointed when I realized that Firefox now has its own (competing?) bookmark syncing system. With the amount of content out there I hope to read, I rely heavily on bookmarks, and syncing as well...so that when I switch from my work laptop to personal, I can easily pick up where I left off. (Not to mention of course keeping track of the many archived go-tos.)<p>Anyway, I don't believe I have to extoll the virtues of bookmark syncing, but why didn't Mozilla collaborate with Google on this? Smells a lot like creeping "lock in" to me, which is not how I thought either of those organizations rolled.
======
eiji
_... why didn't Mozilla collaborate with Google on this? ..._

Firefox sync is user encrypted. Firefox/Mozilla has no idea what bookmarks you
got.

This collides with almost every other bookmark management system out there
(including Google sync I guess), because they all want that information to
gather intel or make money with it.

~~~
jim_h
The fact that Firefox sync is encrypted has convinced me to use them.

Based on a youtube video
([http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mv_sq5zpN0M&t=1m45s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mv_sq5zpN0M&t=1m45s)),
they said the bookmarks are encrypted BEFORE it gets sent to their servers.
This means it's private.

